# Your Bosch fuel pumps suck!



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm getting real irritated:banghead: This is my second Bosch 044 fuel pump that I've been through within a year time span. FYI when I was running a Walbro fuel pump, it never died on me. I decided to switch to the Bosch 044 because I've read that it was a lot more reliable than the Walbro. My first Bosch 044 fuel pump started going bad when I couldn't hear the buzzing noise. I got them from USRT and they suggested that I bang it with a hammer. Well I did and it started buzzing again. My question is why would I have to hit it with a hammer to make it work again:screwy: That worked for a little bit, soon after it stopped buzzing even after I hit it with a hammer. Connected jumper wires straight from the +/- side of battery and nothing. My conclusion, it's dead or fried. My second Bosch 044 is starting to do the same. Where are you guys getting these fuel pumps from......China? These fuel pumps have been connected after the fuel filter. Any one else having issues with Bosch 044 fuel pumps. Thinking about trying another company or going back to Walbro


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

hit your car with a hammer.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Most 044s are chinabay stuff now. Even the reliable vendors get screwed .


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

sp_golf said:


> hit your car with a hammer.


:thumbup:

Weldon pumps are pretty good...


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

MK123GTi said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Weldon pumps are pretty good...


I'll look into that :beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

MK123GTi said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Weldon pumps are pretty good...


:thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I would verify this is a REAL 044. I have never had a problem with 044's
What micron Filter are you running before your 044? You really should not be running a prefilter (other than the one on your in tank pump's pickup)
Are you running a Surge Tank?
What are you using for your in tank to feed the 044?

044's are high pressure pumps with close tolerances, so any starvation will cause the pump rotors to seize (fuel is lubrication). When this happens, the pump is doomed.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If you've really gone through two real 044's, then there is a good chance there is an issue with your fuel system setup and delivery to the 044.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> If you've really gone through two real 044's, then there is a good chance there is an issue with your fuel system setup and delivery to the 044.


x2 mine's seen a lot of abuse and neglect and it hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm still running the stock in tank fuel pump and stock fuel filter. pump was ran inline after fuel filter. getting good power, at least 12volts. I can hear it buzzing very clearly when it was working until it stopped buzzing one day. these pumps were Bosch 044 unless these reputable company's falsely advertised them as Bosch when they are truly knock offs.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

fnvr6t said:


> I'm still running the stock in tank fuel pump and stock fuel filter. pump was ran inline after fuel filter. getting good power, at least 12volts. I can hear it buzzing very clearly when it was working until it stopped buzzing one day. these pumps were Bosch 044 unless these reputable company's falsely advertised them as Bosch when they are truly knock offs.


Right, but chances of you getting two separate 044's that die on you should mean that now you need to start looking around as to why. 044's definitely do not suck, they're regarded to be very reliable probably more so then any other EFI pump on the market for many, many years now. IMO either there is an issue with supply or you're getting bad pumps.

There is a real problem with knock off 044's out there that's for sure. Buying from a reputable reseller will for sure help eliminate the chances of you getting a bad one but nothing is 100% nor do you know where they purchase it from.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

$199 for an 044 sure seems cheap (USRT site).


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Surge tank


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I paid 220 or 250 for mine back in the day. Got it from jayracing.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Not the problem. 044 can take A LOT of abuse. They are OEM spec, not some walbro or dw garbage.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

as previously mentioned, can be any one or all of the problems that have been suggested. 044's are awesome pumps, and rarely quit, granted they are real...if it is confirmed to be real, I would suggest upgrading your fuel filter to ensure the fuel is flowing well from the intank to the 044...I'm running 100mic pre 044, and 40mic post 044


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

There are a few of these threads in the past, but this one is recent and interesting because the Country of Manufacture appears correct (even though it is a fake).

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7121505-044-Fuel-Pump-will-only-run-for-5minutes&highlight=044

Also, you an see why you don't need (shouldn't use) a pre-pump filter (other than pre Lift Pump).


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

sdezego said:


> ...Also, you an see why you don't need (shouldn't use) a pre-pump filter (other than pre Lift Pump).


I would agree. I like running my filter after the 044 or the 255 because my "research" indicates that they are both known to be "pusher" type pumps, so why would I put the restriction before it?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

'dubber said:


> I would agree. I like running my filter after the 044 or the 255 because my "research" indicates that they are both known to be "pusher" type pumps, so why would I put the restriction before it?


my pre-filter goes between my intank pump and surge tank, so it just helps clean up with the fuel before going into the surge tank...just a little extra insurance to keep everything clean and lasting a long time...and even with the filter being there, it fills up the tank just fine without allowing the pump to starve


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

zoidmk5 said:


> my pre-filter goes between my intank pump and surge tank, so it just helps clean up with the fuel before going into the surge tank...just a little extra insurance to keep everything clean and lasting a long time...and even with the filter being there, it fills up the tank just fine without allowing the pump to starve


Then the booster pump has a full surge tank to draw from.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

On the subject of fake 044 pumps, I bought an 044 on ebay a year or so ago that has been sitting on the shelf for a project that I never got around to. I am 99% sure it is a fake at this point. There is no helicoil in the inlet. As far as I know all the genuine pumps are still being produced with the helicoil in the inlet, correct? Anyone see a knock off that actually has the helicoil in it?

Where are you guys finding the best deal on pumps that are confirmed to be genuine bosch pumps? I want to do a surge tank setup for this year. I can't imagine usrt would sell a knock off, do your pumps have the helicoils in them? They seem to have the best deal on the integrated surge tanks, I was thinking about picking a pump up from them.


----------

